# The English invasion...



## mmurfitt (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey,
I'm from London in the UK and I'm about to embark on my US campaign in exhibiting my photos.
I already have a permanent exhibition of my work in London, and I'm in talks with a gallery in Miami, what I'd like to know is can anyone recommend a gallery in New York?
My photos are very big if printed to scale (the largest so far is 11 meters wide), and ideally I'd like to hang and show them printed to scale, but I'm aware there are very few gallery spaces worldwide big enough to house more than a couple of my photos, so I'm aware I'm going to have to settle for printing them much smaller.
If you can suggest a gallery or two I'd be very grateful.
Thanks

Mark


----------

